# New Interview Posted



## goReptiles (Mar 15, 2014)

If you haven't seen it, I have a new interview posted. John Crist of Tropical Tortoises was gracious enough to answer a few questions. Please check it out!


http://www.cheloniancare.com/john-crist-tropical-tortoises/


----------



## goReptiles (Apr 12, 2014)

Check out Tom's interview!

http://www.cheloniancare.com/interviews/tom-roach/


----------

